# ATS Acoustic panels / superb performers!!!



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I just recently added a few absorption panels from ATS Acoustics (3) 2'x2'x4" & (1) 2'x4'x4". The build quality is outstanding & their fabric choices are pretty extensive. These new panels combined with my GIK monster bass trap (1) 2'x4'6" & the Echo Busters corner traps (2ea) have really put a smile on my face. It's so hard to believe what actually happens. The music just takes on a whole new presence, the bass is just so tight now I can hardly believe it. My friends actually checked to see if my SVS sub was on. They couldn't believe it either. The vocals & instruments are so well defined & the soundstage has taken on a whole new dimension. I'm telling you if you've never thought about treating your room - mistake - BIG MISTAKE!!! It has got to be the best bang for the buck you can possibly spend. Forget about new cables, IC's, power cords, just get involved with your room. By the way ATSacoustics.com is the most reasonably priced company I have found to date. They only do absorption panels but are working on bass traps. They also sell all the material for the DIY crowd. But for me they were so cheap it didn't make sense to go the DIY route. Just do it!!!!


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

pearsall001 said:


> Well I just recently added a few absorption panels from ATS Acoustics (3) 2'x2'x4" & (1) 2'x4'x4". The build quality is outstanding & their fabric choices are pretty extensive. These new panels combined with my GIK monster bass trap (1) 2'x4'6" & the Echo Busters corner traps (2ea) have really put a smile on my face. It's so hard to believe what actually happens. The music just takes on a whole new presence, the bass is just so tight now I can hardly believe it. My friends actually checked to see if my SVS sub was on. They couldn't believe it either. The vocals & instruments are so well defined & the soundstage has taken on a whole new dimension. I'm telling you if you've never thought about treating your room - mistake - BIG MISTAKE!!! It has got to be the best bang for the buck you can possibly spend. Forget about new cables, IC's, power cords, just get involved with your room. By the way ATSacoustics.com is the most reasonably priced company I have found to date. They only do absorption panels but are working on bass traps. They also sell all the material for the DIY crowd. But for me they were so cheap it didn't make sense to go the DIY route. Just do it!!!!


Smart fellow for treating your listening room as you have.I agree it is the best bang for the buck upgrade.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They have some of the lowest prices I've seen on acoustic panels, however, their absorption coefficient ratings are also some of the lowest I've seen. The ratings they show on the 2" panels are actually for the 4" thick panels... didn't see any ratings for the 1" or 2". If they are effective and do the job is what matters though, and again, they are super cheap.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Do those panels have a wooden back to them?

And I agree, great price and something (i.e., accoustical treatments) everyone should do if possible.

Congratulations.. it's great when you can improve the sound for so little!

JCD


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, they have a solid wooden back. They can also be special ordered w/o the back.


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this site, but my first thread I open talks about GIK.. Well **** I guess I am home then.. :T Thanks for the order pearsall001 and if any of you have questions about acoustics please feel free to ask away.


Glenn


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Glenn,it's nice to have an acoustics expert on board.I will probably be seeking your advice on ways to improve my room after I do some renovations.


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds great. Let me know if I can be of any help at all.

Glenn


----------

